
Japan's 7-11, Lawson to discount foods close to expiration in bid to cut waste - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2019/05/17/business/corporate-business/japans-seven-eleven-lawson-discount-foods-close-expiration-bid-cut-waste/
======
stephenr
Really? "Marking down products to sell them rather than throwing them out" is
news now? The bigger story here would be that a company hasn't been doing this
for the last X number of decades.

